# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Ποιες είναι οι αγαπημένες σας συσκευές, if, setup σε 802.11ac

## NetTraptor

Μετά απο πολλες δοκιμές εξοπλισμού δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω βρει ενα σετ εξοπλισμού που να είναι τόσο αλάνθαστα σταθερό όσο μια CM9 και ενα Mikrotik.

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι 802.11n κάρτες μέσα σε ενα κουτί και feeder πιάτο είναι ότι κάτσει. παρεμβολές, καλώδια, μπιχλιμπίδια. Όλο και κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Rocket πιάτο με Rocket M. Καλό μηχανικά και σαν αρχιτεκτονική απομακρύνοντας τις συσκευές άρα και μειώνοντας τις παρεμβολές. αλλά όχι και τόσο καλό performance το M. 

Παραδόξως τα PowerBeam είχαν πολύ καλύτερες επιδόσεις.

Και ερχόμενοι στα AC οι πρώτες συσκευές της UBNT που έμπαιναν πίσω από Rocket ήταν απλά απαράδεκτες! Bugs και κολλήματα τόσο του λειτουργικού όσο και των interface, άσχημο performance σε αποστάσεις. Γενικά ήταν και λίγο δύσκολο το περιβάλλον εκει που τα δοκίμασα. Τα πήρα από φόβο. Θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι από MT αλλά αυτά τα σετ σε ζευγάρια είναι κάπως αντιοικονομικά.

Και έρχομαι στην ερώτηση. Αν ήθελε κανείς να αναβαθμίσει σε AC τι θα ήταν καλή επιλογή. 
Τι έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει καλά. Για μικρές αποστάσεις και μεγάλες αποστάσεις? Υπάρχει κανένα λινκ σε AC ή μας έφαγε τελείως η κρίση? Ποιο είναι το setup που σας έχει παίξει καλύτερα? Υπάρχει κάτι που να έχει δοκιμαστεί και να μην μπω στην διαδικασία να δοκιμάζω πριν την αναβάθμιση κάποιων λινκ? Έχει νόημα σε σχέση με το 802.11n πιστεύετε?

----------


## nikolas_350

Πέρα από τον πειραματισμό, δεν βλέπω λόγο αναβάθμισης εντός του awmn.
Με 802,11n σε 20αρι κανάλι και 2 chain ή 1 chain σε 40αρι (πάντα κρίνοντας της ανάγκες μας και την τοποθεσία λειτουργίας) νομίζω είμαστε υπερκαλυμμένοι.

Το ac μπορεί να έχει κάποιες μικρές βελτίωσης σε σχέση με το n αλλά αυτό που θα κάνει κάποιον να το επιλέξει είναι η δυνατότητα να κάνει χρήση σε πάνω από 2 κανάλια.

Αυτό που πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τα spec (όπως σε όλες της ασύρματες κάρτες) η ευαισθησία πέφτει όσο ανεβαίνει το data rate όπως και το Tx power. Επίσης το να βρεις περισσότερα από 2 κανάλια στην σειρά που να είναι ελεύθερα τουλάχιστον για την Αθήνα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο ενώ όσο περισσότερα κανάλια χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο ανεβαίνει εκθετικά και ο θόρυβος που μπορεί να συλλέγουμε και τόσο λιγοστεύουν οι επιλογές συχνοτήτων που έχουν σχετικά καλή συμπεριφορά.

Πάντως το να συγκρίνουμε διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες λειτουργίας δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστό μπορεί να είναι πέρα από το να πάρουμε μια ιδέα. Πολλές φορές αλλάζουν τα αποτελέσματα ανάλογα με την ώρα και στιγμή που διεξάγουμε τις μετρήσεις με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό και τοποθεσία.

Η μόνη εμπειρία που έχω με ac είναι με ένα ζευγάρι sxt όπου έπρεπε να γίνουν mount σε πιάτο για να παίζουν σε 1,5-2 Km. Πρόχειρες πατέντες δεν απέδωσαν πολύ καλά οπότε φτιάχτηκε νέο μπράτσο για το gibertini με προφίλ αλουμινίου 30x15 για να κάτσει το sxt σωστά στο focal point.

Για να πάρω απαίδευτα μια άποψη των δυνατοτήτων τους χωρίς να ξημεροβραδιάζομαι, απλά έτρεξα το script 

Ξεκινώντας από πάνω με τα αναμενόμενα συμμετρικά σε αρκετές συχνότητες και καταλήγοντας στα εφικτά αλλά συνήθως μονόπλευρα και αν είμαστε τυχεροί αποτελέσματα σε λιγοστές συχνότητες. 

20mhz 1ch bwtest tcp 55 udp 74
20mhz 2ch bwtest tcp 100 udp 135
40mhz 2ch bwtest tcp 140 udp 240
80mhz 2ch bwtest tcp 215 udp 370

Για σταθερότητα σε 20mhz 2ch και lag είναι super, από εκεί και πάνω δεν ξέρω να πω, δούλεψε μόνο για τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## tsatasos

Από Mikrotik mANT30 PA + NetMetal 5 / NetBox 5 παίζουν πάρα πολύ καλά.
Μου έχουν πει για links 30-50km με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

Dynadish επίσης πάρα πολύ καλό για μικρότερες αποστάσεις.

Από Ubiquiti πιο δημοφιλή είναι τα 5ac-500 & 5ac-620.
Τα Ubiquiti γενικά έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση.

Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις κάτι διαφορετικό με Mikrotik δες τον συνδυασμό:
RB922UAGS-5HPacD / RB911G-5HPacD + RF Elemetns Ultradish  + TwistPort Adaptor

Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακόμα άμεση εμπειρία με το ac, θα έχω όμως σε 1-2 εβδομάδες.
To ΣΚ αναβαθμίσαμε το link με sinonick από τη μεριά του με Dual-Feeder + 80αρι πιάτο + NetMetal 5.
Μένει να αλλάξω και εγώ και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

Είμαστε στο -50dB με 0 Tx Power...

20161023_171251.jpg20161023_171304.jpg

----------


## Juan

Έχω 4 λινκ και το μακρινότερο είναι στο 1χιλιόμετρο , από την αρχή το setup ήταν ταρατσοpc atom με 4απλό και R52HnD κάρτες. Δε θα ξεχάσω τη μέρα που μετά από χρόνια δοκιμές ανακάλυψα ότι μόλις απενεργοποιήσω όλες τις κάρτες έχω τεράστια διαφορά.
Αρχικά δοκιμάσαμε τα NBE-5AC-19 που είναι για 15+χιλιόμετρα οπού πάθαμε πλάκα, καμία σχέση.Μετά είδαμε τα SXT AC που καταλήξαμε οτι με τα ίδια χρήματα παίρνεις τα NBE-5AC-19 που έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση.
Τέλος τα 5ac-500 παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα χρόνια τώρα,τα βάλαμε και τα ξεχάσαμε.
Το καλύτερο Netmetal που έχουν βάλει Convict - akakios παίζουν χάλια.

Ubiquity Powerbeam γιατί βγαίνει οικονομικότερα έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση, είναι πιο σταθερά έχουν ένα τέλειο εργαλείο το airview και μπορείς να παίξεις στα 60.

Για κοντινά ίσως και μακρινό ανάλογα την απόσταση θα έβαζα PBE-5AC-300-ISO .

----------


## tsatasos

NetTraptor έχω νεότερα αποτελέσματα για το ac:
http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=378...732#post566732

----------


## mikemtb

> ...spearfishingforum....ψυχίατρος....


Τι λες βρε μ@λ.κ ????
Μπ..ρδελ έγινε εδώ μέσα........

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

